# New P&N bowl gouge



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

In a comparison of price, between handled and unhandled turning tools, and after receiving Firehawk's fantastic tutorial, the decision was clear. Unhandled was the clear choice.
Ok, so pull up a chair guys, here's the story..................

It all started 4 days ago. With my printed tutorial in hand, I chose my stock, sized my blank and started in on my first chisel handle project. I carefully mounted my wood of choice between centers and roughed out my blank. Measured, marked and cut the tenon to size for my chuck. So far, so good. I then proceeded to take the next step of measuring and drilling the hole to accept my new chisel. About 3/4's of the way through boring the hole, the lathe stopped turning. What the?!?!? :huh:
Turns out that it was just the drive belt. It had worn through and snapped. No problem. I'll just get a new one. I travelled to the local store but was unable to get the right size. I purchased one that was a little too large, but it would get me turning again. The cost? $6.00. I mounted the belt onto the lathe and began turning again. The problem? I've lost my lower 5 speeds on my variable speed lathe. No problem, at least I can still turn. I finish boring my hole for the chisel and it is then, that I notice that my live center is way too small to use for this project. :blink:
Off I go, to the local woodworking store to see what is available. There are 3 choices. I choose one that will be usefull for not only this project, but for future projects. An extremely nice live center. But it doesn't stop there, because I can't leave the store without a new Norton grinding wheel to shape my new chisel. Total price? $206.00. 
Back to the shop I go and complete the turning of my handle, only to find that my ferrule is cut crooked and the hole for the chisel is way off center. I can't have that now, can I? Scrap that handle and start another.
I carefully cut another blank and set it up between centers on the lathe but due to the loss of the lower 5 speeds, I can't safely rough out the blank. Off I go to another store to try and get the correct size belt. 45 minutes of driving, (each way) and a price tag of $22.00, I return with 2 belts and a new found ambition to rough out the new blank. However, there is still the issue of the ferrule. Off I go to yet another store to pick up some 1" copper couplings and, while I'm there, I decide that a new pipe cutter would do a much better job on the ferrule than my old one did. Out the door, clean and clear for $47.00. 
The new handle starts. The new belt makes the lathe speeds complete and roughing out is easy. The chips are flying, due to the fact that my new grinding wheel is sharpening my chisels perfectly. The hole is bored, and the new live center holds everything perfectly in line. The new pipe cutter, cuts the ferrule at 90 degrees to the edge of the coupling and I finally finish my handle.
Now, I sit in my recroom, writing this story. 4 days later, and a total cost of $281.00 (not including the chisel) I have to say that it has been a great 4 days. Got to hone some of my lathe skills, got some new tools and am now the proud owner of one of the most expensive lathe chisels in the history of turning. :laughing: Made by me.
The chisel now sits in my shop while the epoxy sets. Hopefully, tomorrow, I will post some photos of the completed chisel.
A huge thanks goes out to Mike Hawkins for his fantastic tutorial. It made the experience a great one. Even with all of the hurdles that I had to jump over, the tutorial made it so that I never lost the confidence to complete the project. Great job on the tutorial Mike. 
Pictures to follow.
Ken


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

If woodworking wasn't an adventure, it wouldn't that much fun. Glad to hear you didn't give up. It may have cost you more $$, but in the end I am sure it will be your pride and joy. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*photos*

As promised, I took a few shots to go along with the story. First, the live center, then the new wheel, followed by the pipe cutter and the messed up first handle attempt.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*and finally, the new chisel*

followed by the bowl that I turned this morning. After all, I had to try the new chisel and it worked beautifully.
Thanks again Mike for the great tutorial. 
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken, the handle turned out great and what fun would a project be without the instant justification to spend outlandish sums of money on more tools to complete it?! Great job and I'll second the quality of Mike's tutorial, first rate. What kind of wood is the bowl you turned from?

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jdixon said:


> Ken, What kind of wood is the bowl you turned from?
> 
> John


I don't know. It was in the pile for burning and I had a new tool to play with. I just grabbed a chunk, threw it on the lathe and started in. It was very soft. Any guesses?
Ken


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like pine, or maybe dug fur.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Now that's an adventure. Everytime you use that tool you'll get a chuckle from it. Nice work on the handle and bowl.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Ken Your story reminds me, about 27 or 28 years ago I bought a shopsmith thinking I would build all of our furniture. Well of course you need this and that, and the more you learn, the more you need. I now have a 2 car garage full of every woodworking and several metal working machines that you can imagine. I still haven't built very much furniture but I sure have had fun collecting tools.
I started woodturning the same way. I used the shopsmith. It's not the greatest at anything it does but since it's a table saw as well as lathe you start out doing segmented work. Then you buy a table saw to improve the cuts, and then you need a planer and jointer to improve on that. Then a disc sander because your table saw isn't quite good enough. Then you buy a lathe because the shopsmith isn't good enough. Now you try a miter saw because it's better quality than the table saw. It works but you eventually get frustrated and buy a better table saw.
Then of course comes sharpening. I have no less than 5 grinders with different wheels, sanding belts, leather strops etc. 
When I finally decided that I should make my own tools instead of buying them I purchased a metal lathe/mill and a forge. I'm still buying new tools but I do make a lot of other accessories. 
I'm pretty sure I need another shop and then of course I will have room for more tools and the need to upgrade the ones I have. 
There going to have one hell of an auction when I die. The house won't be worth much but the stuff in the shop should bring a fortune.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenbo,
I love the story. You didn't really want to save money making your own handle did you?:laughing: The handle turned out nice, you got some more needed tools, and the bowl looks cool too. I like the worm tracks. Time to make some more.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Kenbo,
> I love the story. You didn't really want to save money making your own handle did you?:laughing: The handle turned out nice, you got some more needed tools, and the bowl looks cool too. I like the worm tracks. Time to make some more.
> Mike Hawkins


It was an adventure to say the least Mike. I sincerely thank you for your tutorial. It guided me all the way through without leaving any questions unanswered. A fantastic job and I'm sure that I speak for many of us here on the forum when I say..........Thank you. You made it fun and easy.:thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Kenbo,

I always enjoy making new projects that will save me money.... I always find some way to get more tools from the situation! It never ends up saving you money but you get more tools in the long run.

I have so many stories like taht it would take a century to state them all. I think all of us have experienced the same problems. Now you will have so many stories to tell when you show off your new bowls.

Great job!!


----------

